# Big bend shrimping



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Looks like those of us on the west coast/big bend area of the state can start recreational shrimping again finally! I like to think a few of my letters helped spur this! I never understood or agreed with the recreational closer of shrimping or the reasoning behind it “ something to the effect of the grass beds being a nursery”, all the while allowing commercial trawlers to continue operations! IMO, someone’s pockets got padded when the closure went in to effect! Happy to see that I can now take Sadie to the grass flats and cast net a few dozen shrimp for dinner and teach her some stuff I did as a youngin!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

JC Designs said:


> View attachment 198002
> Looks like those of us on the west coast/big bend area of the state can start recreational shrimping again finally! I like to think a few of my letters helped spur this! I never understood or agreed with the recreational closer of shrimping or the reasoning behind it “ something to the effect of the grass beds being a nursery”, all the while allowing commercial trawlers to continue operations! IMO, someone’s pockets got padded when the closure went in to effect! Happy to see that I can now take Sadie to the grass flats and cast net a few dozen shrimp for dinner and teach her some stuff I did as a youngin!


Don’t just take Sadie, take me and @DuckNut ! Lol


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Megalops said:


> Don’t just take Sadie, take me and @DuckNut ! Lol


But of course.😉


----------



## WilliamYoung (11 mo ago)

About time!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

We had shrimp for dinner last night. Doubt they came from Big Bend


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Oh man shrimping sounds fun I'd like to try that

Got some pointers on how to?


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

JC Designs said:


> But of course.😉


Me too though! Even though Im not gunna eat them, I have a thing against see bugs.


----------

